# Good Bye?



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

It seems that a cheerful reference to a noted internet expression may well be the end of my contribution here. 

Should this be so then please allow me to extend my gratitude to the erudite members - those liked and unliked both together.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

While I don’t consider myself erudite, I will be presumptuous as to assume that I’m included in your goodbye. If what you say is true, you will be missed around these parts. Wishing you all the best...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Please don't go Shaver.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

a mentor.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

What Howard said.



Howard said:


> Please don't go Shaver.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there a way we can have him stay?


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Shaver said:


> It seems that a cheerful reference to a noted internet expression may well be the end of my contribution here.
> 
> Should this be so then please allow me to extend my gratitude to the erudite members - those liked and unliked both together.


I have no idea what this is in reference to, but say it isn't so! You are the H.L. Mencken of AAAC; Shaver leaving would be too grievous a blow to bear...


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the first time I've seen someone who is kicked off a forum be granted a stay of execution in order to post a 'good bye' thread... Or is it more like a self imposed exile?


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

If you are bidding us farewell - thank you for your contributions. I have not always been able to comment or reply so eruditely but always enjoyed reading.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Say it ain't so,....Someone please clarify.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard said:


> Is there a way we can have him stay?


Howard almost waxing poetic.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I am given to a short temper.

12 months in anger management class improved this aspect but did not remove it.

I am obliged, once more, to praise our moderation team and especially @Andy and @mikel who are both tolerant and forgiving.

@Howard - I missed you. It has only been a week but it seemed much longer.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Welcome back, my friend!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> I am given to a short temper.
> 
> 12 months in anger management class improved this aspect but did not remove it.
> 
> ...


good to see you back.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Welcome back, my friend!


to the show that never ends
We're so glad you could attend,
Come inside, come inside......


----------



## Troones (Mar 7, 2018)

I was worried about this. Your wit and humor are priceless. I've legit laughed out loud at more than a few of your posts. So welcome back from this newbie.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

derum said:


> to the show that never ends
> We're so glad you could attend,
> Come inside, come inside......


Let the bridge computer speak

Shaver!

Load your program. I am yourself.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> View attachment 22800


I have a 'folder' full of similar images.

A man needs a hobby, eh?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Right back where you belong.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Where's his profile picture? It's missing.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

So is he back or not? First the good bye, then the stay of execution.....now nothing for the last eight days..... Vacation maybe?

O Shaver, where art thou?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

It appears that he may be chafing under the restriction of a very short leash.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Been away for a while. The doctor says major heart surgery. I wasn't awake to know. Sorta dead on the preoperative table. If the appointment was a little later I'd be an expert at pushing up daisy.

I like a conservative mind that is honest. Conservative thoughts need to be said. Liberals hate that. Conservative thoughts are being stiffled. You are a great contributor, Shaver. Liberals get a free ride while more and more conservatives are being shut out. This is thief of free speech. You are one of the reasons why I read here. Hope you contribute many more thoughts here to come. Can't let the naysayers run the show. In the hospital at some of the most depressing times one doctor gave me a number of times Godly hope. He made a big difference because I sure felt like giving up. Well, I say the same thing. Don't give up the hope! And hand your cares over to God.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> It appears that he may be chafing under the restriction of a very short leash.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Conservatives are on a leash while the other side isn't.


----------



## cortman (Dec 30, 2017)

WA said:


> Conservatives are on a leash while the other side isn't.


Oh my gosh dude


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

cortman said:


> Oh my gosh dude


Okay, a few churchs might ban liberals. Afterall, I do read in the Bible to stone murders to death. What is the woman's body? The baby inside is not. Therefore, abortion is murder. God means business when he says to stone murders to death. There is no way to excuse that. Further more, He says to stone to death those who defend murder.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Lucido said:


> If I'm not mistaken, doesn't it also mention that he without sin can cast the first stone?


Why would God write a law that they ca not obey?

You bring up Jesus's words. Is he not the one who made the law in the Old Testament? What else is involved with this law? Doesn't it say that the man and woman are to be judged in the presence of each other? And stoned to death in the presence of each other? To break that part of the law is sin for those who are judging. If they had brought the man too, as commanded, would not God (Jesus) be the first to cast stones to kill both the man and woman? Either He is the Truth or a lair. Which do you think he is? Some say He is very nice. But, did He make hell and says He shall throw the disobedient in there? Do you believe men over God? Some scoff God in a way that seems like they are not. Shouldn't we be a ware of those people? How can God be your Lord if you disagree with Him? Is the church a bigger god to you than the Almighty? Maybe God wants you to go to a different church. It is always wise to ask Him where.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

WA said:


> Why would God write a law that they ca not obey?
> 
> You bring up Jesus's words. Is he not the one who made the law in the Old Testament? What else is involved with this law? Doesn't it say that the man and woman are to be judged in the presence of each other? And stoned to death in the presence of each other? To break that part of the law is sin for those who are judging. If they had brought the man too, as commanded, would not God (Jesus) be the first to cast stones to kill both the man and woman? Either He is the Truth or a lair. Which do you think he is? Some say He is very nice. But, did He make hell and says He shall throw the disobedient in there? Do you believe men over God? Some scoff God in a way that seems like they are not. Shouldn't we be a ware of those people? How can God be your Lord if you disagree with Him? Is the church a bigger god to you than the Almighty? Maybe God wants you to go to a different church. It is always wise to ask Him where.


People were also stoned to death for picking up sticks on the sabbath, and for cursing.
Those were the days eh?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen, it's time to get back on topic. Many, if not all of the posts on this page constitute or come close to arguing moderation in the open forum. That is a violation of our rules for participation. Please exercise better judgement.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

Isn't that what Shaver would have wanted?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ How true!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> It appears that he may be chafing under the restriction of a very short leash.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


What does that mean?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard said:


> What does that mean?


The example Mr. B. Scott Robinson refers to is the collar and leash of a pet, (mostly likely a dog) that is pulling so hard on it's shorter than normal leash that it is causing skin irritation or chafing around it's collar.

Presumably our friend has been warned, (His leash shortened) and he may not be comfortable. (thus the example of figurative "Chafing" of his feelings.)

Feelings may be hurt.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, it's time to get back on topic. Many, if not all of the posts on this page constitute or come close to arguing moderation in the open forum. That is a violation of our rules for participation. Please exercise better judgement.


I'm a clergyman--Old School btw--thank you sooooooo much for the excellent moderation, Mr. Eagle.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Shaver, 

Good grief, man. Do not exit. With whom shall I be able to mix in TS Eliot and The Who while discussing men's attire? Be calm and carry on! Wave that Union Jack proudly.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cassadine said:


> I'm a clergyman--Od School btw--thank you sooooooo much for the excellent moderation, Mr. Eagle.


Thank you Cassadine for those kind words. As do you and so many others in our midst, I consider Shaver to be a friend, greatly admiring his intellect and quite literally rejoicing in the reading of his written words. I also greatly admire and enjoy the graciousness of our AAAC Host and Site Creator, Andy, and look forward each day to signing on AAAC to enjoy learning from and engaging in conversations with our incredible membership.

It is easy to lose sight of the fact that the rules and guidance provided concerning member participation are there to, in concert with members cooperation, to help establish the civil, indeed convivial environment that generally exists throughout the AAAC forum. When problems occur or disagreements between members spiral out of control, they must be dealt with and I must say, I am honored to be associated with the staff of Administrators and volunteer moderators that manage that task. It is not an easy one and can sometimes seem thankless, which makes kind words such as yours ever more welcome! Moderation actions are not discussed with anyone but the AAAC staff and the member(s) involved...and that is as it should be. Members cited for infractions can react in many different ways, some productive and others, not so productive. It is not uncommon in such situations that a member might chose to go inactive. We must honor every members privacy and move on.

I hope this is helpful to all and apologize for being so wordy.


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you Cassadine for those kind words. As do you and so many others in our midst, I consider Shaver to be a friend, greatly admiring his intellect and quite literally rejoicing in the reading of his written words. I also greatly admire and enjoy the graciousness of our AAAC Host and Site Creator, Andy, and look forward each day to signing on AAAC to enjoy learning from and engaging in conversations with our incredible membership.
> 
> It is easy to lose sight of the fact that the rules and guidance provided concerning member participation are there to, in concert with members cooperation, to help establish the civil, indeed convivial environment that generally exists throughout the AAAC forum. When problems occur or disagreements between members spiral out of control, they must be dealt with and I must say, I am honored to be associated with the staff of Administrators and volunteer moderators that manage that task. It is not an easy one and can sometimes seem thankless, which makes kind words such as yours ever more welcome! Moderation actions are not discussed with anyone but the AAAC staff and the member(s) involved...and that is as it should be. Members cited for infractions can react in many different ways, some productive and others, not so productive. It is not uncommon in such situations that a member might chose to go inactive. We must honor every members privacy and move on.
> 
> I hope this is helpful to all and apologize for being so wordy.


No apology needed, friend. I, too, love AAAC. I do belong to another "attire forum", and while it's nice and informative, it's more like a superhighway. AAAC, to me at least, is like a country drive through rolling hills. Refreshing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> The example Mr. B. Scott Robinson refers to is the collar and leash of a pet, (mostly likely a dog) that is pulling so hard on it's shorter than normal leash that it is causing skin irritation or chafing around it's collar.
> 
> Presumably our friend has been warned, (His leash shortened) and he may not be comfortable. (thus the example of figurative "Chafing" of his feelings.)
> 
> Feelings may be hurt.


Will he come back anytime soon?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

The short answer is that I do not know Howard. I will send you a PM.

Howard, I have attempted to send you a PM but when I click on your name as I would to send a member a PM the option does not appear for you.

If I had to guess I think we will hear from Shaver in the future. I believe he has the option to post if he desires.

Best regards friend,


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, it's time to get back on topic. Many, if not all of the posts on this page constitute or come close to arguing moderation in the open forum. That is a violation of our rules for participation. Please exercise better judgement.


Disagree. Children arguing is different from debate, which is another form of argument. They teach this in high school and is as much a sport as basketball, baseball, etc. Plus it is a way of learning what other people think. If you can't ask questions how can you learn? I'm not attacking his beliefs, nor he mine. I don't know what he believes and it is clear it seems to me that he doesn't know what I believe. Argument as children?


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

WA said:


> Disagree. Children arguing is different from debate, which is another form of argument. They teach this in high school and is as much a sport as basketball, baseball, etc. Plus it is a way of learning what other people think. If you can't ask questions how can you learn? I'm not attacking his beliefs, nor he mine. I don't know what he believes and it is clear it seems to me that he doesn't know what I believe. Argument as children?


I _*think*_ what Eagle meant was that arguing about the Moderator's decision (s) in "open court" is disallowed on the forum. I'm guessing another thread, or a back and forth of pms would be less problematic. I could be misreading his text, too.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

Internet moderation, like dentristry and policing, is never something embraced wholeheartedly when _you_ are the one it is being done to, but I think all but the fringe types see the need. And if someone is going to moderate, it's rarely helpful to have a lot of Monday morning quarterbacking going on.

I am on another forum, about weight training, and eventually the cacophany of people who wished to debate the every move of the forum owner and site moderators became tiresome. There was a cull, and those people were ejected to go off and set up their own forum. Now they debate the goings-on on the first forum on their new forum. It is a forum for discussion about another forum's discussion. Ah, the internet...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

127.72 MHz said:


> The short answer is that I do not know Howard. I will send you a PM.
> 
> Howard, I have attempted to send you a PM but when I click on your name as I would to send a member a PM the option does not appear for you.
> 
> ...


You should be able to send me a PM.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cassadine said:


> I _*think*_ what Eagle meant was that arguing about the Moderator's decision (s) in "open court" is disallowed on the forum. I'm guessing another thread, or a back and forth of pms would be less problematic. I could be misreading his text, too.


My friend, you are spot-on with your understanding of my earlier post. WA, please take heed!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you are spot-on with your understanding of my earlier post. WA, please take heed!


@eagle2250 speaks the truth. I was on the wrong end of such discussions and received more than one infraction before my thick skull absorbed the rules of forum decorum. I tend to walk the straight and narrow now. At times, I can still be sarcastic and somewhat inappropriate on the Interchange. However, it is always done in a humorous (if not self-deprecating) manner and I never comment on a mod's decision. Nothing good can come from that.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't understand why I'm even seeing this thread; I have Shaver blocked so any thread started by him *should* be invisible to me.

I'd "unfollow" the thread but that option doesn't seem to be available, so it keeps popping to the top of the feed. If a mod can remove it from my universe, much obliged.

(Though admittedly, I'm a bit amused that he, of all people, would indulge in such "womanish" melodrama as posting a "goodbye" thread. How "beta".)

DH


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ You are making quite an assumption here on Shaver's motives.

While you are indeed entitled to your opinion at one point it becomes piling on,.....


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

The Irishman said:


> Internet moderation, like dentristry and policing, is never something embraced wholeheartedly when _you_ are the one it is being done to, but I think all but the fringe types see the need. And if someone is going to moderate, it's rarely helpful to have a lot of Monday morning quarterbacking going on.
> 
> I am on another forum, about weight training, and eventually the cacophany of people who wished to debate the every move of the forum owner and site moderators became tiresome. There was a cull, and those people were ejected to go off and set up their own forum. Now they debate the goings-on on the first forum on their new forum. It is a forum for discussion about another forum's discussion. Ah, the internet...


Well the virtue of Romanian Deadlifts is worth dueling over! And squat depth, and squat suits, and, and, and. LOL


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ You are making quite an assumption here on Shaver's motives.
> 
> While you are indeed entitled to your opinion at one point it becomes piling on,.....


I have him blocked for a reason - I don't *want* to have an opinion... I want to be unaware of him.

DH


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

Dhaller said:


> I don't understand why I'm even seeing this thread; I have Shaver blocked so any thread started by him *should* be invisible to me.
> 
> I'd "unfollow" the thread but that option doesn't seem to be available, so it keeps popping to the top of the feed. If a mod can remove it from my universe, much obliged.
> 
> ...


One dry as martini observation: You cannot escape Shaver's nigh-unto omnipresent hand. He will stalk you in his Magee nightshirt! (That's meant to be funny).

Now, a serious observation: IF you disapprove of the tone of some of the man's posts, THEN it might behoove you to not write--_Though admittedly, I'm a bit amused that he, of all people, would indulge in such "womanish" melodrama as posting a "goodbye" thread. How "beta"_


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Howard said:


> You should be able to send me a PM.


Howard, the forum won't allow me to send you PMs either. Not sure why. Maybe you should check with a moderator.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> I don't understand why I'm even seeing this thread; I have Shaver blocked so any thread started by him *should* be invisible to me...


You should be careful of this. I blocked Cruiser for two years and I didn't even know he had taken over the forum.

All I can say to this thread is "Too bad. Better luck next time."


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Dhaller said:


> I have him blocked for a reason - I don't *want* to have an opinion... I want to be unaware of him.
> 
> DH


What do you have against him?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Howard, for each AAAC member's account there is a feature called "Start a Conversation." This "Start a Conversation" feature is like the old software's PM, or "Personal Message."

Both myself and FL Mike have attempted to "Start a Conversation" with you and we do not have the option to "Start a Conversation" with you.

Perhaps a moderator can see to it that the "Start a Conversation" feature is activated on your account.

Best regards,


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Cassadine said:


> One dry as martini observation: You cannot escape Shaver's nigh-unto omnipresent hand. He will stalk you in his Magee nightshirt! (That's meant to be funny).
> 
> Now, a serious observation: IF you disapprove of the tone of some of the man's posts, THEN it might behoove you to not write--_Though admittedly, I'm a bit amused that he, of all people, would indulge in such "womanish" melodrama as posting a "goodbye" thread. How "beta"_


The Magee nightshirt thing is funny,....


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

127.72 MHz said:


> The Magee nightshirt thing is funny,....


I'm funny maybe 6-7x per year


----------



## Cassadine (Aug 22, 2017)

I've been off AAAC for a few weeks. I'm assuming Shaver is still MIA?


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

Cassadine said:


> I've been off AAAC for a few weeks. I'm assuming Shaver is still MIA?


I haven't seen any posts by him in awhile. And I usually notice his from his zany sense of humor.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am reminded of that iconic tune recorded by The Tokens, "The Lion Sleeps Tonight!"


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cassadine said:


> I've been off AAAC for a few weeks. I'm assuming Shaver is still MIA?


I miss him, hope everything is alright with him.


----------



## The Irishman (Oct 21, 2013)

This is getting to 'the King across the water' levels at this stage...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am reminded of that insightful melody sung by Simon and Garfunkel, The Sound of Silence! Enjoy.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
But in The Sound of Silence the author described "Restless dreams" where he, "Walked Alone." 
People heard "Without listening," and "No one dared Disturb the sound of silence."

"Fools, said I, you do not know
Silence like a cancer grows,....

I miss Shaver.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> I miss Shaver.


Me too.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Free Shaver!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Have patience! This is a process. News soon (Approximately September 21 or a day after)!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Otherwise known as the Shaver Sabbatical.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Have faith Watson, The Mystery of the Missing Mancunian will soon be resolved!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

While this place is fair with conservatives many places are not. And sometimes some places it is the opposite.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

WA said:


> While this place is fair with conservatives many places are not. And sometimes some places it is the opposite.


Why would you inject politics into a thread where for 7+ pages they didn't previously exist (unless I missed something)?


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

EDIT: I have removed my remarks after going backwards and reading more.
Silly me.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

FLMike said:


> Why would you inject politics into a thread where for 7+ pages they didn't previously exist (unless I missed something)?


Because I got scolded. So I wrote some clarity about what I meant.

Haven't been around here much because of my health. And maybe I'm here to often anyway.


----------

